# Bluetoothd permission denied [SOLVED]

## cdstealer

Hi,  I've been having this issue for a few months and can't seem to find any resolve.

Upon connecting I get the following in /var/log/messages 

```
Feb 18 11:44:42 quadfukka bluetoothd[3081]: Permission denied (13)

Feb 18 11:44:42 quadfukka dbus[2781]: [system] Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.67" (uid=1000 pid=3627 comm="/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.2" (uid=0 pid=3078 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev ")

Feb 18 11:47:28 quadfukka kernel: [  303.408466] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3592 bytes left
```

I'm running the following versions (have tried older ones) 

```
[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer readline test-programs usb -caps -debug -pcmcia" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus glib gnome orc ssl tcpd udev -avahi -doc -equalizer -ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB

```

Gnome3 and kernel-3.2.6

I can re-pair which seems to get them working until they (headphones) are disconnected, then all I get is the above error.  Any ideas?

TIA

----------

## cjubon

Add yourself to the uucp group?

```
cjubon@yomtov # ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/bluez/bluez-4.98-r1.ebuild postinst

 * If you want to use rfcomm as a normal user, you need to add the user

 * to the uucp group.

 * You will need to add bluetooth service to default runlevel

 * for getting your devices detected from startup without needing

 * to reconnect them. For that please run:

 * 'rc-update add bluetooth default'
```

----------

## cdstealer

yep.. did that when I first installed the laptop (18 months ago).. this used to work and then started with this a few updates back, but even downgrading doesn't solve it  :Sad: 

----------

## cdstealer

removing and repairing gets this, but works.. 

```
Feb 20 18:57:08 quadfukka bluetoothd[3782]: Discovery session 0x7f8ad535c610 with :1.101 activated

Feb 20 18:57:14 quadfukka bluetoothd[3782]: Stopping discovery

Feb 20 18:57:26 quadfukka kernel: [ 8137.969647] input: 00:16:94:0B:68:3C as /devices/virtual/input/input9

Feb 20 18:57:26 quadfukka pulseaudio[4379]: [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Bluetooth audio service not available

Feb 20 18:57:26 quadfukka bluetoothd[3782]: /org/bluez/3779/hci0/dev_00_16_94_0B_68_3C/fd1: fd(29) ready

Feb 20 18:57:31 quadfukka bluetoothd[3782]: Audio connection got disconnected

Feb 20 18:57:49 quadfukka pulseaudio[4379]: [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Bluetooth audio service not available

Feb 20 18:57:49 quadfukka bluetoothd[3782]: /org/bluez/3779/hci0/dev_00_16_94_0B_68_3C/fd2: fd(27) ready
```

----------

## cdstealer

```
# bluetoothd -nd

bluetoothd[9157]: Bluetooth daemon 4.99

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() parsing main.conf

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() discovto=0

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() pairto=0

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() pageto=8192

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() auto_to=60

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() name=%h-%d

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() class=0x000100

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() discov_interval=30

bluetoothd[9157]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'DeviceID'

D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use

bluetoothd[9157]: Unable to get on D-Bus
```

----------

## cdstealer

This has now started working again!  I think update to media-sound/pulseaudio-1.99.2 did it.

----------

## mikopp

Hi,

I have the same problem, the update to the newer pulseaudio version didn't help, do you have any further tips for me?

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7032720.html#7032720

Thanks

Mike

----------

